# What to do about incomplete evacuation?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey all, i was in the bathroom earlier and everything seemed ok. then towards the end, i felt like i hadn't completely finished and kept straining over and over. then i had some small D drops (only 4 drops) but i still felt i wasn't finished. is there anything i could do? would extra fibre help? i'm basically only using imodium right now.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I have also wondered about something similar that could help but that I have not tried.My idea is that you push water (or similar) up the anus (lol at how this sounds) and wash everything out.I imagine that maybe you would not have to go as often during the morning if this is the first thing you do. Basicly cleaning the bowels so there is nothing more that can wanna come out later.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

If that is the only problem you have--as opposed to constant D, pain, etc.--then fiber is a good place to start. When I was in my recovery stage my bms were generally long and soft and would seem to just break off, leaving that IE feeling. I was talked into trying some fiber and found that it did not only resolve the problem, but also led to more normal shaped stools with some surface features. This suggested that either they were being held back longer or more liquid was being absorbed or both. _And_ it is simple to try.Mark


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

If its incomplete, its best to walk away. Its not good in the long term to strain.Fibre is what makes the bowel exercise and restore its function. If you get some fibre into you it should help a great deal.My main sources of fibre are psyllium husks and brown rice. When you feel the urge to go, drink 3 glasses water, go for a very short walk (or jog) and squat (don't sit) when your ready. Takes some deep breaths, think of something good thats happening in your life, relax and let it happen - don't force it to happen.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

overitnow said:


> When I was in my recovery stage my bms were generally long and soft and would seem to just break off,


yah, this is what it was yesterday. usually it's just pure D.is there any way to fix the problem? do you think fibre is best?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

MondayMorning said:


> yah, this is what it was yesterday. usually it's just pure D.is there any way to fix the problem? do you think fibre is best?


I can't say what is best for you, only that it worked for me. Find something with lots of soluble fiber (I started with about 5 grams a day and then moved up to 10) and just stay with it for awhile. Either it gets better or it doesn't. You will see the difference if it does.Mark


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

Siea said:


> I have also wondered about something similar that could help but that I have not tried.My idea is that you push water (or similar) up the anus (lol at how this sounds) and wash everything out.I imagine that maybe you would not have to go as often during the morning if this is the first thing you do. Basicly cleaning the bowels so there is nothing more that can wanna come out later.


thanks for the suggestion, but i just can't see myself doing it.i've just been using a tissue wrapped around my finger to check it.i hate this.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is one of my main problems, and it's very annoying. I'll poop but then have the feeling like I have to poop again, and again, and again. I have a routine where I'll go about 4 times in the morning before I'm able to leave the house. Takes about 2 hours... It really sucks... metamucil only makes it worse it seems. I'm thinking of trying a different fiber.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

yah, i'm trying to up my fibre intake now. really frustrating issue... it just feels like it breaks off at the end and the rest of it is still stuck in me.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

If increasing your fibre intake doesn't work, one thing I've found really useful is going for a walk. If I walk for 20-30 mins at a moderate intensity, ie: just enough to make you slightly breathless it can help loosen things up. I suffer from this A LOT being IBS-C and its one of the more annoying features because you just feel eugggh the rest of the day. Another few things that work for me include, taking something that usually gets your bowels moving (ie: things you avoid if you're IBS-D) for me its a hot drink, like hot water with freshly squeezed lemon or some apple juice. Failing that some squatting exercises can really help push things along!Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, thanks. i'll try going with the extra fiber. i just wish i didn't have to deal with this.


----------



## raym0nd (Nov 28, 2010)

MondayMorning said:


> hey all, i was in the bathroom earlier and everything seemed ok. then towards the end, i felt like i hadn't completely finished and kept straining over and over. then i had some small D drops (only 4 drops) but i still felt i wasn't finished. is there anything i could do? would extra fibre help? i'm basically only using imodium right now.


I had the same problem.After eating "properly" and doing yoga(few "exercises") i feel better. You can read about it in my posts below, they might help you :1.natural wheat grass juice to relieve constipation : (this works for me,might work for you too)http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/133472-a-natural-cure-for-constipation-worked-for-me/2.yoga and misc. tips that helped me to reduce constipation and bloating : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/132918-my-perspective-and-personal-experiences-with-ibs-c-and-fistula/Jackmat's tips are also useful.Its good to eat brown rice and not the polished white rice. I want to add that if you have boiled rice, then ensure that the cooked rice is moist and soft. Do not boil it till it becomes dry and upright. It may look good, but it promotes constipation.good luck...


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

raym0nd said:


> I had the same problem.After eating "properly" and doing yoga(few "exercises") i feel better. You can read about it in my posts below, they might help you :1.natural wheat grass juice to relieve constipation : (this works for me,might work for you too)http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/133472-a-natural-cure-for-constipation-worked-for-me/2.yoga and misc. tips that helped me to reduce constipation and bloating : http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/132918-my-perspective-and-personal-experiences-with-ibs-c-and-fistula/Jackmat's tips are also useful.Its good to eat brown rice and not the polished white rice. I want to add that if you have boiled rice, then ensure that the cooked rice is moist and soft. Do not boil it till it becomes dry and upright. It may look good, but it promotes constipation.good luck...


ok, thanks. i've starting eating more brown rice. does it matter if i wait too long and the rice becomes hard? does that cause constipation?


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

MondayMorning said:


> does it matter if i wait too long and the rice becomes hard? does that cause constipation?


Rice should be soft and moist.Heat water till its boiling. Insert desired quantity of brown rice (I do about 4 handfuls so that I can refrigerate it and eat it over the following 3 days. Stir it for a few seconds so it doesnt stick to the bottom. Leave it on simmer for about 45 minutes (add a cup of water if too much has evaporated). Strain it and it should be perfect.Alternatively get a rice cooker - set and forget! Make sure you drink water during the day and eat yoghurt if you are not lactose intolerant.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

White Rice is generally more suitable to IBS D sufferers than Brown Rice and the same with Pasta but we are all different so its trial and error.


----------

